# 2006 Touareg brake job



## BaerEssentials (Jul 24, 2008)

Would like to save the $700+ for labor and do the job myself. I seem to be findind conflicting info on the tools needed and torque specs. Does anyone know what size tripple square I would need, and also the torque specs on the two diff caliper bolts?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Touareg brake job (BaerEssentials)*

You should get shop manual! You gonna save $100's..you can afford one!....If the Touareg set up is like the MKV , it has "stretch torque...one time use only" bolts holding the rear caliper carriers to the suspension....they require 14mm triple square bit (get a short one from Metalnerd website)...if Touareg suspension interferrs like the MKV's does you can't get a straight shot with big long bits like SnapON's....I bought that one for my front suspension bolts...then bought the short one..for 1/2 the $'s, to do the brake job. Buy stretch bolts from dealer (about $2-3 each)..the torque spec will read "torque to XX ft lbs, then 1/4 turn more"..that's the clue its a stretch torqued bolt..when you see that spec..replace fasteners! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by spitpilot at 5:25 PM 1-20-2010_


----------

